# Tchaikovsky and Brahms: why the former's music can (rightly) seem more 'emotional'.



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

This blog entry is adapted from a previous post on this topic, in response to a thread which asked whether Tchaikovsky's music (and perhaps that of other Russians) is inherently more 'emotional' than that of Brahms (and perhaps others belonging to the Austro-German tradition).

It seems to have been assumed that 'emotion' may be considered a trait within music, although the reality is likely much closer to music merely having the capability to invoke emotions within the listener.

------

Aside from being 'Romantics', the two are not really a worthwhile comparison in my view. Brahms is of course the quintessential 'absolutist', a champion of pure music and predominantly inspired by the 'inward' narrative of Beethoven's music. 

Tchaikovsky however had no problem with extra-musical elements, writing operas, ballets, tone poems, etc. (and even a piano trio) with extra-musical subtext. His symphonic output also contains works composed with a program in mind (e.g. #1 and Manfred), even if the programs were not revealed to his audiences (e.g. #4 and #6). I think in this context Tchaikovsky's emotional landscape is naturally going to be broader and perhaps more apparent. Not only this, but Tchaikovsky's music is inspired by the delicacy, drama, melodiousness and extra-musical characteristics that he found in Mozart. I would say as influences, Mozart's expressiveness was much more 'outward' than Beethoven. 

Also important is that, although Tchaikovsky wished to compose music which would stand up to the great Austro-German tradition, he always strived to keep his music 'Russian', and in doing so his music always touches upon a certain type of sentimentality which is inherently Russian, and seemingly more 'out there', than Brahms et al.


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

An interesting read. I remember wondering about the same thing, when I purchased Brahms and Tchaikovsky piano concertos, thinking maybe the difference was just a national sort of difference, but this adds a bit of personal detail regarding the composers own methods and aims. Good stuff!


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

Cheers Kieran! 

For some reason I had the urge to make a blog -- I'd made a brief post on this subject and thought it might be suitable for expanding on. Looking back now it probably could have done with a lot more content, but it's a start I guess. 

I'm glad my brief thoughts here have made some sense, to you at least. :tiphat:


----------

